# Bolt won't boot after power failure



## JonC24 (Jul 13, 2002)

I have a Bolt that won't boot after a power failure. When I plug it in the red light will flash for half a second and then stay off. No other lights on the front are lit. I know it's getting power because the two indicator lights on the Ethernet connector in the back are lit and the fan is running. Even so, I bought a new power supply from WeaKnees but it made no difference. I also replaced the hard drive but that didn't help either.

Is my Bolt dead or is there anything else I can try? I have seen that others have had the same problem but I haven't found any definitive solutions. It's a backup TiVo but it has lifetime service so I'd like to get it working if possible, with the original drive (there are some recordings on it that I would like to save). It is also out of warranty, so I'm not expecting TiVo to replace it. Has anyone gotten this problem fixed by WeaKnees?

Thanks.


----------



## Endymion_ (Sep 9, 2011)

Been said a lot on this board, but try another power supply.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I had that exact same scenario on our Roamio (3.5" HD). After a power failure, it would no longer boot. After a LOT of head scratching the problem turned out to be caused by the hard drive's PUIS (Power Up In Standby) feature somehow becoming activated. When PUIS is active, the HD does not spin up until it sees a wake up command from the BIOS. In my case, the hard drive refused to spin up but only in the Roamio. It spun up normally when plugged into a PC and passed all diagnostics. Put it back into the Roamio and it would not spin up. And yes, I checked the power supply and it was putting out a solid 12VDC at all times. When I finally read about the PUIS issue, I downloaded and ran a DOS level command that disabled PUIS on that HD and it came back to life. I had replaced the HD in the Roamio before I realized what the true issue was but that "dead" hard drive is still in use today in my PC. 

I wonder how many hard drives get thrown out thinking they are dead when all that is wrong is that PUIS is enabled and the BIOS is not issuing the wake up command during boot (which I suspect was the issue in my case). 

Not sure if this is your issue but it bears looking into. 

Paul


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pgoelz said:


> I had that exact same scenario on our Roamio (3.5" HD). After a power failure, it would no longer boot. After a LOT of head scratching the problem turned out to be caused by the hard drive's PUIS (Power Up In Standby) feature somehow becoming activated. When PUIS is active, the HD does not spin up until it sees a wake up command from the BIOS. In my case, the hard drive refused to spin up but only in the Roamio. It spun up normally when plugged into a PC and passed all diagnostics. Put it back into the Roamio and it would not spin up. And yes, I checked the power supply and it was putting out a solid 12VDC at all times. When I finally read about the PUIS issue, I downloaded and ran a DOS level command that disabled PUIS on that HD and it came back to life. I had replaced the HD in the Roamio before I realized what the true issue was but that "dead" hard drive is still in use today in my PC.
> 
> I wonder how many hard drives get thrown out thinking they are dead when all that is wrong is that PUIS is enabled and the BIOS is not issuing the wake up command during boot (which I suspect was the issue in my case).
> 
> ...


That is very interesting. Has not happened to me but if it does I will remember this.


----------



## gitman7 (Apr 21, 2016)

JonC24 said:


> I have a Bolt that won't boot after a power failure. When I plug it in the red light will flash for half a second and then stay off. No other lights on the front are lit. I know it's getting power because the two indicator lights on the Ethernet connector in the back are lit and the fan is running. Even so, I bought a new power supply from WeaKnees but it made no difference. I also replaced the hard drive but that didn't help either.
> 
> Is my Bolt dead or is there anything else I can try? I have seen that others have had the same problem but I haven't found any definitive solutions. It's a backup TiVo but it has lifetime service so I'd like to get it working if possible, with the original drive (there are some recordings on it that I would like to save). It is also out of warranty, so I'm not expecting TiVo to replace it. Has anyone gotten this problem fixed by WeaKnees?
> 
> Thanks.


I have the same exact problem. Did you ever find a solution? Are we just going to have to buy new tivo's and lose all our recordings?


----------

